# Paph. Michael Koopowitz x gigantifolium



## polyantha (Dec 28, 2015)

First time bloomer. Sorry for the bad lighting, had no time to get a better shot.
It has a very nice yellow colour that is even more intense in reality. It is quite a big plant already: +- 90cm/ 36in LS.
This one is for sale (I'm a species guy  ), PM if interested.


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2015)

Interesting outcome


----------



## troy (Dec 28, 2015)

Cool!!! Excellent blooming!!!


----------



## John M (Dec 28, 2015)

Beautiful multi; but, I see NO gigantifolium in that. Anybody else here thinking the same thing?


----------



## troy (Dec 28, 2015)

Gigantifolium attributes, red pouch and twisty yellow petals, mixed with michael koopowitz, (phillipinense x sandy) = maybe lol... it really shows more of supardii attributes, golden yellow narrow pointed chin pouch and petals more resemble supardii, just a little longer....? Just my own thought


----------



## John M (Dec 28, 2015)

I love the colour of these flowers and the extreme elongated shape is very exotic. Overall, it's a very nice mulit that I'd like to have myself. I wonder however, that it might be MK x PEoY and not MK x gigantifolium. Other than the lack of the extremely long petals, there is a lot of sanderianum showing in these flowers. I wouldn't be surprised if sandi was on both sides of the family tree.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 28, 2015)

It's a lovely flower and beautifully coloured. I tend to agree with John M on the breeding....not sure it has much gig in it other than the slightly wavy petals. Either way it's a very pleasing flower.


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2015)

might be supardii x MK..


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2015)

It's lovely. But the first thing that went through my mind when I first saw it was, "Where's the gigantifolium influence?"


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 28, 2015)

i dont see gig either


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 28, 2015)

I think its awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polyantha (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, you all confirmed my doubts. It's not the first time something of Asendorf didn't bloom correctly. And it annoys me. If someone is interested please contact me. Because otherwise I might throw it in the trash :evil: My TRUE gigs need all the space they can get.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's a beautiful bloom. Well proportioned and great form on the flowers. Personally think it looks better than Chia Hua Dancer and a lot of sandy hybrids. If you were in the US I would take it instantly. Too bad you are only a species person


----------



## phraggy (Dec 29, 2015)

Too cold to ship in Europe at this time of year and also to rely on delivery sevices otherwise I would have it ---- at the right price!!!!!

Ed


----------



## Fabrice (Dec 29, 2015)

Difficult to be sure there's no gig in it.

It's a secondary hybrid and we don't know the MK used to produce this hybrid.

I would be less affirmative than you, even if I agree it's not as representative as this one for example: http://cattlaelia.forumactif.org/t16923-paphiopedilum-gigantifolium-x-michael-koopowitz


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 29, 2015)

That's exceptional.
I see gigantifolium in the petal shape.


----------



## emydura (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree with Fabrice and Stephen. The petals have that classic 'shaking knees' petals stance from gigantifolium. Many gigantifolium hybrids have dark dorsals like that. The plant is a monster also pointing to gigantifolium. I can't see a reason to doubt the label. 

This is a stunning outcome. Better then could have been expected. I would buy it in a heartbeat if i could. Given you only grow species, one wonders why you bought it. Were you hoping for better?


----------



## polyantha (Dec 29, 2015)

emydura said:


> Given you only grow species, one wonders why you bought it. Were you hoping for better?



I didn't buy it. Got it alongside with sandies, roths, kolos, gigs, philis about 10 years ago. I paid only for the species. Some of the species were not right either...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 29, 2015)

That dorsal screams supardii. Waviness more likely a result of diluting the sandy petals. Very common in complex sandy hybrids. Also, large skinny thin leaved plant (supardii effect, whereas gigantifolium tends to be wide leaved) and diluted pouch effect (supardii, gig tends to give a lot of saturated warm coloring). If I had this plant I would change it to MK x supardii. But it's not a scientific analysis..and I WANT IT!!! arrghh


----------



## polyantha (Dec 29, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> That dorsal screams supardii. Waviness more likely a result of diluting the sandy petals. Very common in complex sandy hybrids. Also, large skinny thin leaved plant (supardii effect, whereas gigantifolium tends to be wide leaved) and diluted pouch effect (supardii, gig tends to give a lot of saturated warm coloring). If I had this plant I would change it to MK x supardii. But it's not a scientific analysis..and I WANT IT!!! arrghh



Everything correct except the skinny leaves. They are actually quite wide. Wider than roth and less wide than gig. I'd love to give it to you if there was a way


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hmm, I have had five supardii and they were all narrow leaves like roths, but I never bloomed them so I actually don't know for sure...but still, gig hybrids tend to be wide leaved


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2015)

That's very nice. 


phraggy said:


> Too cold to ship in Europe at this time of year and also to rely on delivery services otherwise I would have it ---- at the right price!!!!!Ed



Forget this guy, would you ship it to the USA?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 29, 2015)

polyantha said:


> ..... I'd love to give it to you if there was a way



such is life


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 29, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That's very nice.
> 
> 
> Forget this guy, would you ship it to the USA?



you know it's good when Eric wants it


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2015)

This is true, when it comes to multis!


----------



## troy (Dec 29, 2015)

Sanderianums have wide thick leaves, some of my hybrids have 3 inch wide leaves, in comparison these are thin


----------



## polyantha (Dec 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That's very nice.
> 
> 
> Forget this guy, would you ship it to the USA?



Yes. I check how much cites costs and then I will tell you. Or phraggy takes it. Or someone else. We will see.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 30, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That's very nice.
> 
> 
> Forget this guy, would you ship it to the USA?


.

Forget me??? shame on you Eric!!!This looks,to me, like a cross between stonei x praestans known as Yellow Tiger which is available from Roellke Orchids Germany flowering size for just 17.50 euros.

Ed


----------



## papheteer (Dec 31, 2015)

It's really nice. My type of multi!


----------



## troy (Dec 31, 2015)

It definitely has sandy in it, I don't beleive it is just praestans x stonei


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2016)

troy said:


> I don't beleive it is just praestans x stonei



???????????


----------



## troy (Jan 1, 2016)

One of Preastans hybrid traits are very small shoulders and twisty petals, shrinks the plant size, praestans plant grows small fleshy leaves, a good trait is it darkens the flower but reduces the flower count


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2016)

But there's no praestans in this hybrid.................or have I missed something????


----------



## troy (Jan 1, 2016)

Read phraggys post


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 1, 2016)

I think the tag's right. It's an outlier, to be sure, but I def see sandy, gig, & phil in there. Look close and you can see some red in the petals. Gig dominated the dorsal color & untwisted the petals but didn't dominate enough to curl them tightly, phil washed out the pouch, sandy added length to the petals & influenced the dorsal.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2016)

troy said:


> Read phraggys post



looks unlike any Yellow Tiger's Ive seen.


----------



## phraggy (Jan 2, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> looks unlike any Yellow Tiger's Ive seen.



Check Roellke website!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 2, 2016)

phraggy said:


> Check Roellke website!!



https://www.roellke-orchideen.de/in...um/paphiopedilum-hybrids/product/view/20/2035

The photos on the website look like Yellow Tiger. I dont think this flower looks similar.


----------



## emydura (Jan 2, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> https://www.roellke-orchideen.de/in...um/paphiopedilum-hybrids/product/view/20/2035
> 
> The photos on the website look like Yellow Tiger. I dont think this flower looks similar.



I agree with you Stephen.


----------



## phraggy (Jan 2, 2016)

Well I may be wrong --- but to me it looks very similar. Must get some new glasses !!!!

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2016)

phraggy said:


> .
> 
> Forget me??? shame on you Eric!!!
> Ed


Hey! All's fair in Love and War. 
Don't worry about CITES just send it in the mail, say it's Swiss Chocolate. :evil:


----------

